# Shower Head mounted on glass wall?



## Superdave777 (Apr 11, 2017)

I am remolding a shower in a small area, 32X48 (shower dimensions). All my existing plumbing is on the solid structural 48" wall. The other walls will be 2 32" glass walls coming from the main structure wall and a full glass swing out shower door in front. So since the shower head will be facing the shower door (so many things wrong about that). Can anyone think it possible to have a hole drilled in the glass so I can plumb it for a shower head spout? I can visualize it, not sure how to have the pipe firm and secure in the glass hole. Any ideas? Am I crazy?

Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not if the glass is tempered. If you haven't had the glass made yet, they can specify that panel to be laminated or drill it before tempering, but if you try to drill it now, you are going to get a surprise.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Those glass walls or petitions would most assuredly be made of tempered glass.
It is my understanding that while glass can be drilled it must be done before tempering.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Put the shower head in the ceiling and use a rain head pattern


----------

